# بهيموث



## apostle.paul (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين
بهيموث





حيوان ذكر فى سفر ايوب ذكره الهنا ليدل على عظمة خليقته الجبارة وكم قدرته الخلائقية الفائقة 
نسجوا حوله اساطير وخرافات ومنها فى الكتب الاسطورية اليهودية القديمة التى نقل منها المدعى رسولا للعرب مايحلو له وادعى انها وحى يوحى حتى ان ضحك على السذج واوهمهم ان الارض مبينة على ظهر حوت
لكن يبقى كلمة الهنا الحية هى الحقيقة المطلقة فى هذا الكون
ماهو بهيموث الحيوان العملاق الذى ذكر فى سفر ايوب؟؟؟
طرح رائع للدكتور هولى بايبل
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الاعداد تقول *

*ايوب **40*
*15 «**هُوَذَا **بَهِيمُوثُ **الَّذِي **صَنَعْتُهُ **مَعَكَ **يَأْكُلُ **الْعُشْبَ **مِثْلَ **الْبَقَرِ**.*
*16 **هَا **هِيَ **قُوَّتُهُ **فِي **مَتْنَيْهِ **وَشِدَّتُهُ **فِي **عَضَلِ **بَطْنِهِ**.*
*17 **يَخْفِضُ **ذَنَبَهُ **كَأَرْزَةٍ**. **عُرُوقُ **فَخِذَيْهِ **مَضْفُورَةٌ**.*
*18 **عِظَامُهُ **أَنَابِيبُ **نُحَاسٍ، **جِرْمُهَا **حَدِيدٌ **مَمْطُولٌ**.*
*19 **هُوَ **أَوَّلُ **أَعْمَالِ **اللهِ**. **الَّذِي **صَنَعَهُ **أَعْطَاهُ **سَيْفَهُ**.*
*20 **لأَنَّ **الْجِبَالَ **تُخْرِجُ **لَهُ **مَرْعًى، **وَجَمِيعَ **وُحُوشِ **الْبَرِّ **تَلْعَبُ **هُنَاكَ**.*
*21 **تَحْتَ**السِّدْرَاتِ **يَضْطَجعُ **فِي **سِتْرِ**الْقَصَبِ **وَالْغَمِقَةِ**.*
*22 **تُظَلِّلُهُ **السِّدْرَاتُ **بِظِلِّهَا**. **يُحِيطُ **بِهِ **صَفْصَافُ **السَّوَاقِي**.*
*23 **هُوَذَا **النَّهْرُ **يَفِيضُ **فَلاَ **يَفِرُّ **هُوَ**. **يَطْمَئِنُّ **وَلَوِ **انْدَفَقَ **الأُرْدُنُّ **فِي **فَمِهِ**.*
*24 **هَلْ **يُؤْخَذُ **مِنْ **أَمَامِهِ؟ **هَلْ **يُثْقَبُ **أَنْفُهُ **بِخِزَامَةٍ؟*




*حاول احدهم استغلال هذا العدد واضاف عليه كثيرا من الاساطير القديمه اليهوديه وغيرها التي ليس لها علاقه من قريب او من بعيد الا فقط الاشتراك في الاسم لكن ما هلل به من خرافات المعارك الاسطوريه وغيرها ليس له اي لزوم لانه غير مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس **. **فاقول له لايعنينا ما هو مكتوب في التلمود فهو ملئ بالاساطير التي خدعت كثيرين من الانبياء الكذبه الذين نقلوا منه بدون فهم انها اساطير لايعترف بها الانجيل *


*ونلاحظ اول شئ انه كالعاده حاول يكيل الاتهامات لترجمة الفانديك ولا اعرف لماذا ترجمة الفانديك تقلق منام المشككين هل فقط لانتشارها ؟*
*فهو يقول نصا *




> كالعادة دلست الترجمة العربية الفاندايك واستبدلت إسمه بإسم فرس البحر المعروف بالعامية بـ سيد قشطه




*وانا اريد من الكل ان يفتحوا ترجمة فانديك القديمه المطبوعه هل يوجد بها فرس البحر او سيد قشطه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*يوجد بها كلمة بهيموث كما تنطق في العبريه *
*ولكن المشكك نقل من النسخه الالكترونيه الحديثه واعتقد انها تمثل ترجمة فانديك دون ان يتاكد من معلوماته*


*فان كانت بعض التراجم العربي التفسيرية وضعت كلمة وحيد القرن او فرس البحر او غيرها مثل ترجمة الاخبار الساره فهذا مره اخري تفسير وليس الكلمة الاصليه فمتي سيدرك المشككون معني كلمة تراجم تفسيرية ؟؟؟ *



*Job 40:15*​ 



*(ASV) Behold now, behemoth, which I made as well as thee; He eateth grass as an ox. *​ 



*(BBE) See now the Great Beast, whom I made, even as I made you; he takes grass for food, like the ox. *​ 



*(Bishops) Beholde the beaste Behemoth, who I made with thee, which eateth haye as an oxe: *​ 



*(CEV) I created both you and the hippopotamus. It eats only grass like an ox, *​ 



*(Darby) See now the behemoth, which I made with thee: he eateth grass as an ox. *​ 



*(DRB) (40:10) Behold behemoth whom I made with thee, he eateth grass like an ox. *​ 



*(ESV) "Behold, Behemoth, which I made as I made you; he eats grass like an ox. *​ 



*(FDB) (40:10) Vois le béhémoth, que j'ai fait avec toi: il mange l'herbe comme le boeuf. *​ 



*(FLS) (40:10) Voici l'hippopotame, à qui j'ai donné la vie comme à toi! Il mange de l'herbe comme le boeuf. *​ 



*(Geneva) (40:10) Behold now Behemoth (whom I made with thee) which eateth grasse as an oxe. *​ 



*(GLB) Siehe da, den Behemoth, den ich neben dir gemacht habe; er frißt Gras wie ein Ochse. *​ 



*(GNB) Look at the monster Behemoth; I created him and I created you. He eats grass like a cow, *​ 



*(GSB) Siehe doch das Flußpferd, das ich gemacht habe wie dich: Gras frißt es wie ein Ochs! *​ 



*(GW) "Look at Behemoth, which I made along with you. It eats grass as cattle do. *​ 



*(JPS) Behold now behemoth, which I made with thee; he eateth grass as an ox. *​ 



*(KJV) Behold now behemoth, which I made with thee; he eateth grass as an ox. *​ 



*(KJV-1611) Beholde now Behemoth which I made with thee, hee eateth grasse as an oxe. *​ 



*(KJVA) Behold now behemoth, which I made with thee; he eateth grass as an ox. *​ 



*(LITV) Now behold Behemoth, which I made along with you; he eats grass like an ox; *​ 



*(MKJV) Now behold behemoth, which I made along with you; he eats grass like an ox; *​ 



*(RV) Behold now behemoth, which I made with thee; he eateth grass as all ox. *​ 






*(Webster) Behold now behemoth, which I made with thee; he eateth grass as an ox. *​ 



*(YLT) Lo, I pray thee, Behemoth, that I made with thee: Grass as an ox he eateth. *​ 


*وكلهم استخدموا بهيموث والبعض قال الوحش بهيموث *


----------



## apostle.paul (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*
* *
* 
*النص العبري*
*
* 
*
* 
*
* 
*(HOT) הנה־נא בהמות אשׁר־עשׂיתי עמך חציר כבקר יאכל
 * 
*ومعني الكلمه في العبري*
*
* 
*H930*
*בּהמות*
*behêmôth*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) perhaps an extinct dinosaur*
*1a) a Diplodocus or Brachiosaurus, exact meaning unknown*
*وقاموس اخر * 
*
* 
*The word “Behemoth” means “Giant, kingly beast”. * 
*بهيموث هو اسم حيوان عملاق قد يكون احد الديناصورات مثل حيوان اسمه ديبلودوكس ( وهو ايضا من عائلة الديناصورات المنقرضة ) او احد الزواحف العملاقه المنقرضه * 
*
* 
*
* 
*
* 
*(LXX)  ἀλλὰ δὴ ἰδοὺ θηρία παρὰ σοί· χόρτον ἴσα βουσὶν ἐσθίει. * 
*
* 
*وتعني حيوان عملاق*
*
* 
*والفلجاتا*
*(Vulgate) (40:10) ecce Behemoth quem feci tecum faenum quasi bos comedet * 
*
* 
*ايضا بهيموث * 
*
* 
*
* 
*وان كنا اتفقنا تقريبا علي ان كلمة بهيموث تعني ديناصور من نوع * 
*
* 
*ديبلودوكيوس او براكيوسورس التي ذكرت في القاموس العبري وهم اسمين لنفس النوع من الديناصورات * 
*( مع ملاحظه ان كلمة ديناصور اخترعت في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر ولم تكن لها وجود قبل ذلك فتكون الكلمه العبري بالفعل دقيقه لوصف حيوان ضخم جدا ليس له اسم علمي في هذا الزمان )*
*
* 
*Diplodocus*
*Diplodocus (pronounced , or ) is a genus of diplodocid sauropod dinosaur whose fossils were first discovered in 1877 by S. W. Williston. The generic name, coined by Othniel Charles Marsh in 1878, is a Neo-Latin term derived from Greek (diploos) "double" and (dokos) "beam", in reference to its double-beamed chevron bones located in the underside of the tail. These bones were initially believed to be unique to Diplodocus; however, they have since then been discovered in other members of the diplodocid family and in non-diplodocid sauropods such as Mamenchisaurus. It lived in what is now western North America at the end of the Jurassic Period. Diplodocus is one of the more common dinosaur fossils found in the Upper Morrison Formation, a sequence of shallow marine and alluvial sediments deposited about 150 to 147 million years ago, in what is now termed the Kimmeridgian and Tithonian stages. The Morrison Formation records an environment and time dominated by gigantic sauropod dinosaurs such as Camarasaurus, Barosaurus, Apatosaurus and Brachiosaurus. * 

*

* 
*



*
*

* 
*



*
*
* 

*Brachiosaurus*
*Brachiosaurus (IPA: ) meaning "Arm Lizard", from the Greek brachion/βραχιων meaning 'arm' and sauros/σαυρος meaning 'lizard', was a genus of sauropod dinosaur which lived during the Late Jurassic Period*[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]*. It was thus named because its forelimbs were longer than its hind limbs. One of the largest animals ever to walk the earth, it has become one of the most famous of all dinosaurs and is widely recognised worldwide*.[/FONT]
*.*
*

* 
*



*
*

* 
*

* 
*وهو بالفعل نباتي ينطبق عليه هذا الوصف * 
*

* 
*15 «هُوَذَا بَهِيمُوثُ الَّذِي صَنَعْتُهُ مَعَكَ يَأْكُلُ الْعُشْبَ مِثْلَ الْبَقَرِ.
16 هَا هِيَ قُوَّتُهُ فِي مَتْنَيْهِ، وَشِدَّتُهُ فِي عَضَلِ بَطْنِهِ.
17 يَخْفِضُ ذَنَبَه كَأَرْزَةٍ. عُرُوقُ فَخِذَيْهِ مَضْفُورَةٌ.
18 عِظَامُهُ أَنَابِيبُ نُحَاسٍ، جِرْمُهَاحَدِيدٌمَمْطُولٌ.
19 هُوَ أَوَّلُ أَعْمَالِ اللهِ. الَّذِي صَنَعَهُ أَعْطَاهُ سَيْفَهُ.
20 لأَنَّ الْجِبَالَ تُخْرِجُ لَهُ مَرْعًى، وَجَمِيعَ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّ تَلْعَبُ هُنَاكَ.
21 تَحْتَ السِّدْرَاتِ يَضْطَجعُ فِي سِتْرِ الْقَصَبِ وَالْغَمِقَةِ.
22 تُظَلِّلُهُ السِّدْرَاتُ بِظِلِّهَا. يُحِيطُ بِهِ صَفْصَافُ السَّوَاقِي.
23 هُوَذَاالنَّهْرُيَفِيضُ فَل اَيَفِرُّ هُوَ. يَطْمَئِنُّ وَلَوِ انْدَفَقَ الأُرْدُنُّ فِي فَمِهِ.
24 هَلْ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْ أَمَامِهِ؟ هَلْ يُثْقَبُ أَنْفُهُ بِخِزَامَةٍ؟*
*

* 
*فهو حيوان نباتي متنيه قويه جدا لتحمل كل هذا الوزن . عضلات بطنه قويه تتيح له ان يقف علي قدميه الخلفيتين . وفي الصوره لهيكله العظمي يتضح كم هي قوة عظام الفخذين وديله مطول كارزه وهو اضخم حيوان ارضي خلقه الله*
*والعدد ايضا يتكلم عن شئ يشبه السيف فلنتامل هذه الصوره معا * 
*

* 
*



*
*
* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]ولنتامل شئ هام جدا هنا [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]
[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]هنا [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]يَخْفِضُ[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]ذَنَبَهُ[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]كَأَرْزَةٍ[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]يتكلم[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]ان[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]ذيل[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]الديناصور[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]مرتفع[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]لاعلي[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]وليس[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]لاسفل[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]وبالفعل[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]قديما[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]حينما[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]حاول[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]العلماء[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]تجميع[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]ذيل[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]الديناصور[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]وجهوا[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]الذيل[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]لاسفل[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]ولكنهم[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]لم[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]يجدوا[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]اثر[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]لذيل[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]الديناصور[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]علي[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]الاراضي[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]الكلسيه[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]التي[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]وجدوا[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]عليها[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]اثار[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]اقدامه[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]واخير[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]تاكدوا[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]ان[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]ذيل[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]هذا[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]الديناصور[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]يتجه[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]لاعلي[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]ويؤكد[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]قوة[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]عضلات[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]بطنه[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]التي[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]تتحمل[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]وزن[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]هذا[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]الذيل[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]الضخم[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]وهو[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]يوجه[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]ذيله[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]لاسفل[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]فقط[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]عندما[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]يريد[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]ان[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]يقف[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]علي[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]القدمين[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]الخلفيتين[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]فقط[/FONT]*
*وتم رفع ذيله عن الارض في بعض المتاحف للدقه العلميه * 
*
* 
*



*
*

* 
*



*
*وصورة عظمه من قدمه الامامية * 
*

* 
*



*
*

* 
*فلنقف لحظه ونتامل الانجيل الذي قبل ان يعرف العلم الحديث شئ عن الدينصورات هوذا الانجيل الذي وصف كرة الارض والذي وصف تكوين السماء يصف الديناصورات ويصف هذا الحيوان بكل دقه وروعه* 
*فلو كان الانجيل من تاليف بشري قديم هل كان له ان يصف الديناصور بهذه الدقه ؟ * 
*

* 
*السؤال هنا كيف يمكن لايوب ان يعرف الديناصورات ؟*
*

* 
*ايوب عاش*
*1 قد يكون بعد الطوفان بقليل وقبل ابراهيم لان عمره تعدي 200 سنه مثل عمر تارح وانه كان يكتب علي الصخر (19: 24 و نقرت الى الابد في الصخر بقلم حديد و برصاص) وهذا اسلوب كتابه قديم جدا قبل زمن ابراهيم وايضا عوص (1:1) هو الاسم القديم لمنطقة ادوم فهو سكنها قبل ان يولد عيسو ويتكلم عن عباداه واحده وثنيه وهي الاملاك السمائية التي اختفت قبل ابراهيم وبدليل انه لم يتكلم عن اليهود باي شئ فه ولد قبل ابراهيم * 
*

* 
*2ويوجد راي انه كتب بعد ابراهيم بقليل ويستدل علي اسم بلدد الشوحي وشوح احد ابناء ابراهيم*
*ولكن جميع الاراء انه اعيد صياغته بواسطة ارشاد الوحي المقدس لموسي * 
*الراي الذي اعتقده انه قبل ابراهيم لان هذا يفسر كثير من المكتوب في السفر وايضا يؤكد ان الله لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهد بين نوح وابراهيم * 
*فيكون ايوب عرف عن الديناصورات من جدوده الي نوح الذي شاهد الحيوانات التي انقرضت بسبب الطوفان و قد اكون مخطئ و يكون نوح لم يعرف عنها شئ*
* والمدقق يعرف ان المتكلم هنا هو الله لايوب فكما كلمه عن تكوين اليابسه والبحار ولججها وكلمه عن تكوين السحاب والثلج والبرد الذي هو ماء متجمد ووقت ولادة وعول والايائل والثور الوحشي واستحالة ترويضهم وكل هذا لم يعرف عنه ايوب او اي احد من البشر شئ الا حديثا*
*

* 
*يقول الرب لايوب انه خلق الديناصور والانسان في نفس اليوم وهذا ما نجده في سفر التكوين في اليوم السادس * 
*ورغم اختلاف زمن كتابة سفر ايوم وسفر التكوين لكن كلاهما يذكر نفس المعلومه الدقيقه عن الحقب الزمنية * 
*1: 24 و قال الله لتخرج الارض ذوات انفس حية كجنسها بهائم و دبابات و وحوش ارض كاجناسها و كان كذلك * 
*1: 25 فعمل الله وحوش الارض كاجناسها و البهائم كاجناسها و جميع دبابات الارض كاجناسها و راى الله ذلك انه حسن * 
*1: 26 و قال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا فيتسلطون على سمك البحر و على طير السماء و على البهائم و على كل الارض و على جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض * 
*
* 
*فقد اكون مصيب عندما اقول ان الديناصورات اختفت بسبب الطوافان وقد اكون مخطئ ولكن ادلتي * 
*بدا العلم الحديث يثبت ان بعض الدينصورات كانت موجوده اثناء الحضارات القديمه * 
*والدليل هذا البحث * 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCNqEXQfJQ0&NR=1*
*
* 
*وايضا*
*الديناصورات هي زواحف عملاقه تستمر في النمو فكان يعيش لفتره طويله قبل الطوفان ويستمر في النمو وهذه الحيوانات الضخمه اختفت بسبب الطوفان والمتبقي منها اختلف معدل نموه لان الله جعل الاعمار قصيره بعد الطوفان وكما قل عمر الانسان الي الثمن بسبب بعض العوامل البيئبة مثل قلة الاكسوجين في الهواء وتسبب في قلة الضغط الجوي ( الضغط الجوي في الماضي كان اعلي مما ساعد الديناصورات الطائره العملاقه علي الطيران التي مستحيل ان تطير في ظروف الضغط الجوي الذي نعيش فيه الان ) وتثبب ايضا في ارتفاع الملوثات ( وهذا ايضا ثبت علميا )  قد يكون ايضا اعمار الحيوانات تاثرت بنفس العوامل مما ادي الي ان الزواحف المتبقيه صارة صغيرة الحجم مثل التي توجد في بعض الجزر الاندنوسية التي تصل الي ثلاث امتار وتشبه الدينصورات ولكن صغيرة الحجم * 
*
* 
*



*
*

* 
*

* 
*والمفاجئه العلميه ان عظام الديناصور المتبقيه لا تدعم فكرة انها عاشت واختفت من ملايين السنين قبل الانسان ولكن العلماء وجدوا اختلافات في مقاييس الكربون المشع مما ادي الي صعوبة تحديد عمر الديناصورات بدقه * 
*واثبت ذلك الكثير من العلماء و احد العلماء واسمه د. هنري موريس*
*
* 
*وعندي الكثير جدا في هذا الموضوع * 
*واكتفي بوضع صوره رسمية من جامعة اريزونا لشهادة تثبت فشل الكربون المشع في تحديد عمر الديناصورات*
*
* 
*



*
*وباختصار شديد * 
*الكربون المشع لايصلح استخدامه كمقياس اذي تعرض لرطوبه شديده او ضغط مرتفع وتصبح نتائجه لا يعتد بها بالمره وهذا حدث اثناء الطوفان فكل الحفريات دفنت تحت ضغط هائل من المياه لمدة سنه فكل الحفريات ما قبل الطوفان لايمكن استخدام الكربون المشع لقياس عمرها ولكن لان بعض العلماء الملحدين يرفضون فكرة الطوفان فيرفضون فكرة عدم صلاحية الكربون المشع * 
*النقطه الثانيه ان الكربون المشع عمر النصف له 5730 سنه فهو لايصلح لما هو اقدم من 60000 سنه علي شرط عدم تغيير العوامل البيئية كما اوضحت من ضغط وحراره ورطوبه وغيرها * 
*ثالثا بعد عام 1940 وبسبب التجارب النوويه التي لها تاثير سلبي شديد علي حسابات الكربون المشع اصبحت ايضا نتائجه غير دقيقه * 
*

* 
*ولمن يريد المزيد في هذا الموضوع * 
*

* 
*http://www.hazemsakeek.com/QandA/carbon-14/carbon-14.htm*
*

* 
*http://www.angelfire.com/mi/dinosaurs/carbondating.html*
*

* 
*وبهذا احتمالية وجود الدينصورات قبل الطوفان وارد ويكون الانجيل دقيق جدا في وصفها وتحديد الحقبه التي كانت موجوده فيها وعندما كلم الرب ايوب عن هذا الامر ليكشف له ضعفه لم يستطع ان يجاوبه * 
*

* 
*واخيرا اتعجب من المشكك الذي لا يستطيع ان يجاوب علي ان الارض مبنيه فوق حوت فيحاول ان يشكك في مصداقية الانجيل الذي كل يوم يثبت العلم دقت وصفه وعلي سبيل المثال ما قدمته اليوم عن الديناصورات*
*

* 
*وللذي يريد المزيد في هذا الموضوع يستطيع ان يشاهد هذين الموقعين * 
*

* 
*http://www.angelfire.com/mi/dinosaurs/behemoth.html*
*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*ادلة اخرى من الاكتشافات تؤكد صدق الكتاب المقدس وتفاصيله الرائعة
**http://www.godsaidmansaid.com/topic3.asp?Cat2=262&ItemID=1068*
[YOUTUBE]7rH6cXIID-Q&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]O_Yn4p3qndM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]7rH6cXIID-Q&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*طيب الايه بتشرح نفسها يعني انه الديناصور من الاية دي

هُوَأَوَّلُ أَعْمَالِ اللهِ. الَّذِي صَنَعَهُ أَعْطَاهُ سَيْفَهُ.

و العلم اثبت انه الديناصور قبل اي حيوان اتعمل يعني

سبحان الله عندنا اعجاز علمي حقيقي مش عجز زي المسلمين و مش بنقعد نطنطن و نعمل طقم الاحداث اياه

ربنا يبارك مجهودك الجبار اليومين دول يا شمس الحق

سلام و نعمه​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا أخى شمس الحق لإعادة وضع رد الدكتور هولى بايبل على الشبهه ربنا يبارك عملك
*


----------



## tamav maria (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا شمس الحق
للمعلومات القيمه
والمفيده


----------



## Bent el Massih (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا اخي شمس الحق
مرسي للمعلومات المفيدة
الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 يونيو 2013)

*إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*​*
*
* ان  		الذين يقبلون بسلطان كلمة الله و بكمالها لا يستصعبون البتة الإيمان بأن  		الله خلق الانسان و الديناصور في اليوم عينه. ففي سفر التكوين، نقرا ان  		الله في اليوم السادس من اسبوع الخلق ((عمل وحوش الارض)). وفي اليوم عينه،   		((قال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا )) (تكوين 1:25 و 26).*
*
*
* لكننا  		نجابه بالتصريح القائل ان الديناصورات انقرضت قبل ظهور الإنسان على الساحه  		بفترة 70 مليون سنة. ان أفكارا كهذه ينشرها ويروجها بكل نشاط المعلمون  		والكتب والمجلات العلمية وبرامج الاذاعه و التلفاز وحتى قصص الأولاد ايضا.  		يقال لنا ان هذا الامر حقيقة، ما دام العلماء قد اجمعوا عليه. ولهذا السبب  		يعلم بكل سلطان.*
*
*
*  اود طمأنة القارى العزيز على انه ليس هناك اي دليل علمي يؤكد ان الدينوصورات عاشت قبل ملايين السنين. فمن جملة التساولات ان كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*
*
*
*  سنعرض الاجابة عن هذا السؤال بالاستناد الى كل من الدليل العلمي وكلمة الله.*
*
*
*  ان  التسمية ((ديناصور)) اطلقت على تلك المتحجرات الضخمة التي عثر عليها علماء  الباليونتولوجيا. لذا، يجب ألا يتوقع احدنا إيجاد هذه الكلمة عينها في  الكتاب المقدس. إلا ان هذا لا يعني ان الكتاب المقدس سها عن ذكر تلك  الحيوانات الضخمة. فنحن نقرا في سفر ايوب عن حيوان يدعى ((بهيموث)) وكل من  يطالع بدقة وصف بهيموث في الكتاب المقدس، يستنتج، من دون أدنى شك، انه  ديناصور.يمدنا الفصل الأربعون من سفر ايوب بالتفاصيل الضرورية:*
*
*
* 1 - ((هوذا بهيموث الذي صنعته معك...)) ايوب 40 : 15.*
*ان  كلمة الله واضحة منسجمة مع نفسها، بما لا يرقى اليه اي شك : لقد خلق أيوب  (الإنسان) وبهيموث (الديناصور) معا في اليوم عينه : ((الذي صنعته معك)).*
*
*
* 2 – ((يخفض ذنبه كأرزة. عروق فخذيه مضفورة)) ايوب 40 : 17*
*يقول  بعض المفسرين ان بهيموث هو فيل، غير ان لا شبه على الاطلاق بين ذنب الفيل  وشجرة الارز. فاتجاه شجرة الارز هو الى فوق. فلو كان النشوئيون، ولا سيما  القيّمون على متاحف تاريخ العلوم الطبيعية، يقراون كتبهم المقدسة لعرفوا من  سفر ايوب ان ذنب الدينصور يرتفع الى فوق على شاكلة الارزة.*
*  وكان  هذا وفر عليهم الاحراج حين اقفلوا جميع متاحف تاريخ العلوم الطبيعية  المنتشرة في جميع انحاء العالم، قبل عدة سنوات، بقصد تحويل اذناب  الديناصورات في الاتجاه الصحيح الى فوق. كانوا في بداية الامر قد جعلوا ذنب  الديناصور الى اسفل. ثم اكتشفوا ان الذنب في هذه الحال كان يجب ان يخلف  وراءه ((اثار اذناب)) بسبب ضخامة وزنه، وذلك حيثما تم العثور على اثار  اقدام الديناصور. واخيرا وبسبب عجزهم عن اكتشاف اي اثر لهذه الاذناب، قرروا  انه كان يجب ان تتجه هذه الاذناب الى فوق. يصف القسم الثاني من العدد  الصفائح التي غطت بعض الدينوصورات و التي ظهرت كعروق مضفورة معا.*
*
*
* 3 – ((عضامه انابيب نحاس جرمها حديد ممطول)) ايوب 40:18.*
*هذا يشكل وصفا دقيقا جدا لقوة عظام الدينوصور كما اظهرت المستحجرات المكتشفة.*
*
*
* 4 – هو اول (اضخم) اعمال الله (ايوب 40:19).*
*  هناك  اجماع على الدينوصورات كانت الاضخم بين الحيوانات ولعل ايوب كان يشاهد ما  نسميه اليوم ((براخيوسوروس، والذي كان يزن نحو 90 طنا، وكان يقارب طوله 25  مترا. حقا انه اول اعمال الله.*
*
*
* 5 – ((هوذا النهر يفيض فلا يفر هو)) ايوب 40:23.*
*يصف هذا العدد حجم هذا الحيوان، اذ انه يتنقل ببط بسبب ضخامة جسمه وثقل وزنه.*
*
*
*6 – ((... هل يثقب انفه بخزامة)) ايوب 40 : 23.*
*من  الخصائص التي انفرد فيها براخيوسوروس هو انفه لم يكن يحمل عن طرفه ثقبين،  على غرار معظم الحيوانات الاخرى، لكنها كانت تقع داخل قبة عظيمة فوق راسه.*
*  في ظني أن كل من يقرأ وصف بهيموث في سفر أيوب، لن يبقى عنده  أي  شك في ان الاسم الحقيقي للديناصور هو بهيموث. والجدير ذكره ان هذه التسمية  تتكون من اللفظتين ((به))  و ((موت)) اي به موت. ويا للفارق الشاسع بينه  وبين الرب يسوع الذي قيل عنه ((فيه كانت الحياه)) يوحنا 1 : 4*
*  
*
*ليس  في وسعنا المساومة مع نظرية النشوء حول اية مسالة مهما بدت بسيطة كمسألة  الدينوصورات مثلا. فاذا سمحنا لمعلمينا وكتابنا بان يعلموا اولادنا ان  الدينوصورات انقرضت من 70 مليون سنة  قبل ظهور الانسان، فعندئذ لن يعود  هؤلاء الاولاد يثقون بالكتاب المقدس ولا بالله اله الكتاب المقدس. فانهم  بذلك يتصورونه تعالى انه يجهل كل ما يتعلق بالعلم. انهم يرفضون الكتاب  المقدس، ويخسرون بذلك فرصة التعرف بالمخلص، فرصة ربما لا تتكرر. من هنا   ضرورة ان نقف ثابتين وراسخين لتقديم الحق في كل فرصة ((في وقت مناسب وغير  مناسب )) 2تيموثاوس 4 : 2.*
​


----------



## sherihan81 (2 يوليو 2013)

موضوع رائع ومفيد جداً...الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2013)

*اما المسلمون الذين يقتبسون من كتابنا بجهلهم فقالوا بأن " البهموت " هو الحوت الذي يحمل الارض !!!!

اقرأ :

             " وَعَنْ مُجَاهِد قَالَ : " ن " الْحُوت الَّذِي تَحْت  الْأَرْض السَّابِعَة . قَالَ : " وَالْقَلَم " الَّذِي كُتِبَ بِهِ  الذِّكْر . وَكَذَا قَالَ مُقَاتِل وَمُرَّة الْهَمْدَانِيّ وَعَطَاء  الْخُرَاسَانِيّ وَالسُّدِّيّ وَالْكَلْبِيّ : إِنَّ النُّون هُوَ الْحُوت  الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْأَرَضُونَ . وَرَوَى أَبُو ظَبْيَان عَنْ اِبْن  عَبَّاس قَالَ : أَوَّل مَا خَلَقَ اللَّه الْقَلَم فَجَرَى بِمَا هُوَ  كَائِن , ثُمَّ رَفَعَ بُخَار الْمَاء فَخَلَقَ مِنْهُ السَّمَاء , ثُمَّ  خَلَقَ النُّون فَبَسَطَ الْأَرْض عَلَى ظَهْره , فَمَادَتْ الْأَرْض  فَأُثْبِتَتْ بِالْجِبَالِ , وَإِنَّ الْجِبَال لَتَفْخَر عَلَى الْأَرْض .  ثُمَّ قَرَأَ اِبْن عَبَّاس " ن وَالْقَلَم " الْآيَة . وَقَالَ  الْكَلْبِيّ وَمُقَاتِل : اِسْمه الْبَهْمُوت . قَالَ الرَّاجِز : مَالِي أَرَاكُمْ كُلّكُمْ سُكُوتًا وَاَللَّه رَبِّي خَلَقَ الْبَهْمُوتَا وَقَالَ أَبُو الْيَقْظَان وَالْوَاقِدِيّ : ليوثا . وَقَالَ كَعْب : لوثوثا . وَقَالَ : بلهموثا  . وَقَالَ كَعْب : إِنَّ إِبْلِيس تَغَلْغَلَ إِلَى الْحُوت الَّذِي عَلَى  ظَهْره الْأَرَضُونَ فَوَسْوَسَ فِي قَلْبه , وَقَالَ : أَتَدْرِي مَا  عَلَى ظَهْرك يَا لوثوثا مِنْ الدَّوَابّ وَالشَّجَر وَالْأَرَضِينَ  وَغَيْرهَا , لَوْ لَفَظْتهمْ أَلْقَيْتهمْ عَنْ ظَهْرك أَجْمَع ; فَهَمَّ  ليوثا أَنْ يَفْعَل ذَلِكَ , فَبَعَثَ اللَّه إِلَيْهِ دَابَّة فَدَخَلَتْ  مَنْخِره وَوَصَلَتْ إِلَى دِمَاغه , فَضَجَّ الْحُوت إِلَى اللَّه عَزَّ  وَجَلَّ مِنْهَا فَأَذِنَ اللَّه لَهَا فَخَرَجَتْ . قَالَ كَعْب :  فَوَاَللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَيَنْظُر إِلَيْهَا وَتَنْظُر إِلَيْهِ إِنْ هَمَّ  بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ عَادَتْ كَمَا كَانَتْ ."

 ( الجامع لاحكام القرآن - القرطبي - القلم 1)*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 يوليو 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> * *
> *
> *النص العبري*
> ...


ممكن اعرف اسم هذا القاموس العبري ولينك الخاص بيه


----------



## خادمة يسوع (7 يوليو 2013)

معلومه مفيده استفدت منها اشكرك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 يوليو 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> * *
> * *
> *
> ...





apostle.paul قال:


> ​ *.*
> *
> *



ممكن يا دكتور ترجمة عربية 
[/FONT]


----------

